# Write Access Denied



## MacNigel (May 8, 2019)

Hi

If I choose "Edit in>Photoshop CC 2019" for an image in Lr, make some changes I can't then save the file back to the same folder on my NAS. The message is along the lines of "write access was not grated". Lr has no problems writing changes to the NAS (creating folder, moving folders etc.). Not sure where to start looking for a solution to this. Or whether it's a :r, Ps or NAS issue. Any suggestions?

Mac OS 10.14.4, Latest versions of Lr and Ps CC. QNAP NAS with up to date firmware.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 8, 2019)

Hi Nigel, welcome to the forum!

Ok, let's do a little troubleshooting:

1. If you File > Save, is that when you get the error message?
2. What happens if you File > Save As instead?
3. If you open a photo directly into PS from the NAS, can you save it ok?


----------



## MacNigel (May 9, 2019)

Sorry, should have done some more testing. It's one of those random things that always happens if I'm in a hurry.

1. If you File > Save, is that when you get the error message?

Yes. But it only happens if the file is a .tif - something that has already been edited in (say) a plug-in. If it is a RAW file it seems to work ok.

2. What happens if you File > Save As instead?

With a tif I get the longer error message below if I try to save to the NAS. I can save it to the Mac ok.

3. If you open a photo directly into PS from the NAS, can you save it ok?

I can if it is a RAW file but not if it is a .tif

Must be a permissions thing but why linked to file type? Does Lr lock files in some way?

Puzzled.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2019)

Yep, permissions sounds right.

The raw files are creating a new TIFF, whereas the existing TIFFs are saving over the top of the existing file. I'd look at the file permissions of the existing TIFF.


----------

